# ASUS P8Z77-V Intel Z77 Express LGA 1155



## cadaveca (May 12, 2012)

Already own a Sandybridge CPU? Want to update to the new Intel chipsets, and use everything offered, like triple PCIe slots? Bought a new Ivy Bridge CPU, and want a power-sipping full-sized board? ASUS has the answer, and that answer is the P8Z77-V.

*Show full review*


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2012)

*Mixed feelings...*

I think it's a little expensive for what it offers...but that's just me, I believe. 
The idea of having to shell-out +160€ just to get two PCI-e slots working at x8/x8 still boggles me...but that's what lack of competition creates, I guess. It has a 8+4 phase for the CPU, but I don't think this one was geared towards overclockers, although it's obviously good for the job anyway.
However, I applaud ASUS' commitment to PWM fan headers. Some manufacturers simply don't seem to get it.
Thank you for the review, Dave.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 4, 2012)

Given the prices of other board out there, and the features of other boards at the same price, it does seem to offer a bit more, but yeah, boards are selling at a premium all over right now.

For daily users, nothing about this board is really going to affect clocking. Power regulation all over is more than is needed, so votlages provided are nice and stable.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 4, 2012)

My Brother has the Pro version of this board.
The onboard audio died on it after a month or so use.

As for the premium piad, well.....ASUS seem to be more expensive than other boards in general, but in most cases besides my Brother, you are getting quality hardware.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

That Wifi stuff is nice and probably adds to the price. Still too expensive. Can't wait for an ASRock review since I've been using their boards and they served me well.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> That Wifi stuff is nice and probably adds to the price. Still too expensive. Can't wait for an ASRock review since I've been using their boards and they served me well.



Working on that right this second. I was sent the Extreme9, priced @ around $369 or so.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Working on that right this second. I was sent the Extreme9, priced @ around $369 or so.



They should have sent you a more affordable one for starters, at least that was? their reputation but it seems that they really want to put a strong foot in the major league.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> They should have sent you a more affordable one for starters, at least that was? their reputation but it seems that they really want to put a strong foot in the major league.



I hope to be covering others soon, but need to deal with what I got on-hand first.  Hopefully a high-end ASUS board soon too.


----------

